# Is this heat normal?



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

So, Sophie is going through what we think is her second heat cycle, but she's not swollen..? Her first heat was textbook. She swelled up, her behavior changed, she bled for a few days, then went back to normal.

Now, almost exactly 6 months later (Give or take a week or so..) she seems to be going into heat again, but without the swelling..? She just started bleeding, and her behavior has changed. I've kept a very close eye on her, but.. I'm confused.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

A typical heat cycle lasts 21 days. I often don't see swelling until well into the 2nd week.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Well, like I said, Sophie's first heat was predictable and textbook. She swelled up FIRST, then bled. This time she's bleeding first? I dunno.. There's no distinctive smell, and she doesn't "mark" like she did with her first one. (Squatting like she wants to pee, but only spurting a little blood..)

Maybe I'm just paranoid. I just want to make sure there's nothing wrong. I mean, I took her to the vet on Monday and they couldn't even tell she was in heat. (She hadn't started bleeding until last night or this morning.)


----------



## vontief (Sep 21, 2011)

some females swell before there cycle while others swell by day 6 or 7 of there cycle and yes this can happen to your dog , each cycle will be very different. it all sounds pretty normal to me.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mine usually get very soft and start to swell before and then it becomes more obvious as the heat progresses. 

This is only her second heat so I wouldn't be worrying. Just keep a very close eye on her for the next 4 weeks (1 extra week to be safe).


----------

